# Why I haven't been around...



## dagmar88 (Oct 18, 2011)

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22171

Our big boy turned out to be in way worse shape then we'd expected, both mentally and physically due to neglect.

We've put every spare minute of our time in rehabilitating Fluffy and nursing him back to health.

After months of hard work, he was amazing, such a happy, cuddly and obedient fellow  
A gentle giant...

Then, shortly after his first birthday he was diagnosed with terminal cancer and within 24 hours after the lab results came in, we had to put him to sleep.
He went peacefully in our livingroom.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 18, 2011)

So sad!  But how nice you were able to care for him and ensure that he had a peaceful passing surrounded by people who loved him.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice to see you back, but I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 18, 2011)

Dagmar - 

I'm so sorry for your loss. You have my deepest sympathies. I can empathize because back in March we had to put to sleep the dog we had rescued after only having her for 5 months. We tried to comfort ourselves by saying at least she had been in a warm house, had food and had been given lots of love.

It's hard but at least he had time with people who loved him.


----------



## maya (Oct 18, 2011)

oh i am so sorry for your loss. when a family member dies it is so painful.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 18, 2011)

I feel so saddened for your loss, some things just seem so unfair in life, but looking from the outside in, you you were hand picked for your beautiful canine family member.

Last year my husbands dog "Hubble" was euthanized because of a paralysis tick, DH was heart broken as Hubble was a cast off by someone that found him a nuisence. At the time DH struggled to understand why we had to lose him, as I stood by feeling frustrated that I couldn't stop DH's pain.
 Little did we know Hubble would make way to give us the most beautiful canine gift..."Haddassah" my Swiss shepherd, she is my goofball and protection dog all rolled into one.

Now DH and I look back and enjoy Haddassah growing up as we share Hubbles ball obsession memories.

Dagmar, your boy has given you some precious memories that no other can give you, may you be truly blessed for your love and kindness towards him.


----------



## Relle (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Fluffy, its very hard to say goodbye in that situation. We had to race to the vet with our guinea pig and have him put to sleep, it doesn't matter how small or big they are it still hurts. At least we can do that to help our animals so they don't suffer.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 18, 2011)

I wondered where you were. I'm really sorry for your loss Dagmar.    It seems unfair, I know. You can be sure that Fluffy loved you with all of his heart and was grateful for everything that you did for him.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 18, 2011)

{{Dag}}}


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 19, 2011)

Dagmar, I'm so sorry for the loss of your wonderful friend Fluffy!

It's great to know that Fluffy had such a wonderful family and home for this year.  The memories have been made and although Fluffy couldn't stay to make more, I'm sure you'll remember him often and smile at the wonderful ways he affected your life and the lives of your family and fur babies.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh how heartbreaking what a heartmelter looking guy he was. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh Dagmar - I am so very, very sorry for you loss.  My thoughts are prayers are with you as your grieve Fluffy's passing.... **hugs**


----------



## malaliath (Oct 19, 2011)

I am new here but my heart melted at that beautiful picture of Fluffy and I wanted to give you my condolences.  What a wonderful gift you gave him - the peace and security of a loving home.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 20, 2011)

malaliath said:
			
		

> I am new here but my heart melted at that beautiful picture of Fluffy and I wanted to give you my condolences.  What a wonderful gift you gave him - the peace and security of a loving home.  My thoughts are with you.



Thanks a lot everyone.

He really did know how to charm all people we met.
From old ladies to children way smaller than him.
He just had that happy go lucky and gentle vibe; everyone had to come up for a big hug  
He was especially good with the disabled and he was going to be trained as a 'cuddle dog' to go to hospitals, retirement homes and to teach children how to act around dogs...





















On his last walk






We feel truly blessed he has spend a few months of his life feeling loved and cared fore, and we've been able to sooth his pain...


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 20, 2011)

dagmar, I could just keep looking at pics of Fluffy, he's such a heart stealer in those pics. May I ask what breed of dog he is?


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 20, 2011)

He was a french mastiff x rottweiler mix.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss Dagmar.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss Dagmar but I'm happy he was in such a fantastic and happy home as yours in his final days.  You were as much a blessing to him as he was to you.


----------



## AmyW (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh what a big sweetheart, I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## mariflo (Oct 22, 2011)

I am so sorry Dagmar! I lost my dear furry friend Bentz this year in May and it still hurts pretty badly. I know how you feel ...
[*hug*]


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 21, 2011)

Last week we adopted our one year old Niko.
After a 3 hour travel, it turned out he's related to Fluffy...

So, after all, there's still a part of our big boy with us!

















He's already completely settled in


----------



## Hazel (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations! I know he won't replace Fluffy but he'll hopefully help to ease the pain.


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 21, 2011)

*hugs*  I'm so sorry


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 23, 2011)

Fabulous photos!  Here's to Niko loving his new life!


----------

